# Can I get a ball park?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

So a guy emails me today... <br><br>


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
> <o:AllowPNG/>
> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
> ...


</p><p class="MsoPlainText"><br></p><p class="MsoPlainText">What would you say?  <br></p><p class="MsoPlainText"><br></p><p class="MsoPlainText">I didn't screw with him as much as I would have liked.  <br></p><p class="MsoPlainText"><br></p><p class="MsoPlainText">


Grumpy Reply said:


> </p><p class="MsoPlainText"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
> <o:AllowPNG/>
> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
> ...


</p><p class="MsoPlainText"><br></p><p class="MsoPlainText">Most likely a waste of time, people asking for ball parks usually area.  <br></p>

</p>


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

This forum is fucked ever since the update a year ago... I am leaving it like that so the mods who do not exist can see the manure this forum outputs when people try to start threads. Now wonder this forum is no where near as popualr as it used to be. It is a hassel to use.

The thread should say:

So a guy emails me today... 

Quote:
I would like an estimate for installing a EPDM 60 Mil roof on my Multi Familiy Property. I want a ball park estimate per sq ft installed, the roof is 5500 sqft. Thanks. 

What would you say?  



I didn't screw with him as much as I would have liked. 



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Grumpy Reply* 
_
Hi, Thanks very much for the email. Membrane is about $1 a sq ft. Without seeing the project measuring and knowing all the details I can't give you any realistic idea of cost. It probably won't cost more than $10 a sq foot with all accessories installed.

When would you like to meet, I can measure the roof, and we can spent an hour discussing installation options and details?_


Most likely a waste of time, people asking for ball parks usually area.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I would tell him that the amount of squares has very little to do with the job and I would need to see it to offer any kind of advice on a price. I would be happy to come out and give you a free estimate.

These types of emails almost never turn nto jobs.


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm forwarding this to our tech guys for review. Does this "code" show up every time a new thread is started or only when quoting a reply?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

FYI the amount of squares has every bit to do with the job. Trusting someone who is trying to get you to give them a price per sq over an email though...


You probably should have just replied like this


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

1985gt said:


> FYI the amount of squares has every bit to do with the job.


 
so what you are saying here is that a 3 square flat roof on top of a 29 storey high rise should go for the same per sq price as a 40000 sq ft warehouse?

obviously the amount of square is a factor... but it is not always the overriding one.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

AnyMonkey said:


> so what you are saying here is that a 3 square flat roof on top of a 29 storey high rise should go for the same per sq price as a 40000 sq ft warehouse?
> 
> obviously the amount of square is a factor... but it is not always the overriding one.



No by me saying,


> FYI the amount of squares has every bit to do with the job.


Means, how big a roof area is have every bit to do with the price. How else are you going to base you price on? 

a 1/2 coverboard glued 60 mil epdm. Same roof, 10 sq or 1k sqs what one will be cheaper per if the roofs are identical? Ding you guessed it the 1k will be cheaper per sq.

But a 3 sq flat roof on a 29 story building could very well be the same price per sq as a 4k sq warehouse. Heck it's likely to be much more per sq on the 29 story roof. 

No size is one of many factors that leads to the price per sq. It dose not determine how much a job will cost per sq. Most if not all of the time a smaller job has a higher cost per sq then a larger one.


These are not shingles where one could be reasonably safe bidding it at a price per sq. I wouldn't do it personally but hey to each their own. On commercial you will lose your ass quick doing it that way. When I've personally bid jobs that range anywhere from 200 to 3k per square, you may as well pick a number out of a hat and hope for the best.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

you sure typed alot to say the same thing I said.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We didn't say the same thing.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

1985gt said:


> We didn't say the same thing.


 
I think it is a comprehension issue.... ill try and type more slowly for you.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Juan M said:


> I'm forwarding this to our tech guys for review. Does this "code" show up every time a new thread is started or only when quoting a reply?


EVERY time I start a new thread it changes the code some how. Usually converts it to html. This time was extreme.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

AnyMonkey said:


> I think it is a comprehension issue.... ill try and type more slowly for you.


I do think you are the one with the lack of comprehension skills, that and people skills.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

1985gt said:


> I do think you are the one with the lack of comprehension skills, that and people skills.


 
This coming from a guy that told everyone on here that it was totally acceptable and warranty approved to do a permanent patch with mastic :laughing:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear god you truly are an idiot.

Please do find someone else to try and put words in their mouth.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

When a homeowner asks "How much per square do you charge?" typically translates to "I can't afford you, but if I could what do you get a square?"


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

dougger222 said:


> When a homeowner asks "How much per square do you charge?" typically translates to "I can't afford you, but if I could what do you get a square?"


 
yup agreed


----------

